# San Carlos, Sonora



## Davethetraveller (Aug 16, 2012)

I am travelling in October to San Carlos, to pick up a boat, following 12 months motorcycling around SE Asia. I am keen to get an idea of what living in and Around the Sea of Cortez is like, as I will stay there for at least 6 months, before sailing back across the Pacific to Australia.

In particular I am interested in the cost of general living, the locals, personal safety, and the availability of boat 'bits'.

I'd love to hear from people living there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Davethetraveller said:


> G'day. I am Australian, have just completed 12 months touring South East Asia by motorcycle and will soon travel to San Carlos, Sonora to take delivery of a cruising yacht which I will eventually sail back across the Pacific to Australia. I expect to spend six months in Mexico and am looking forward to arriving as I have heard many positive comments about both the people and the place.
> 
> I expect to be based in San Carlos, but will sail the Sea of Cortez. I am a semi retired journalist with an adventurous streak. I would like to hear from other sailors, particularly as regards the availability of boat parts in the local area.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
You will find lots of marine services. The Sea of Cortez and the west coast of Mexico are popular with sailors. The Baja Haha site has a list of marinas and their web pages. Your plan sounds like fun.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

San Carlos Forum - Topical Forums - San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico Forums


----------



## Davethetraveller (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks sincerely TG and Longford. I'll keep a close eye on this forum and the San Carlos Forum.
Sincere thanks.


----------

